# Nissan e-NV200 van, mod completed of addon Brusa charger



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi all,

I`ve carried out a modification to my e-NV200 for a faster charging option.

Reason, I have to transport my disabled 19 year old son to a specialist college 25 miles away, which makes a 50 mile round trip, this has to be done twice per day, once in the morning to take him, and once in the afternoon to collect him, so 100 miles per day.

The van has the stock 3.3kw charger fitted, and I needed to charge from the home 32 amp evse faster to get more energy back into the battery after returning in the morning, ready to go in the afternoon. in september when it was milder wasnt too much of an issue, now its winter and much colder and wetter, I was using more energy in the morning run which then meant i needed to put more energy back into the battery for the afternoon. This now means I can charge at the full 32 amps, or 6.6kw.

Anyhow, its now fitted, and all working very well indeed. I monitored the standard charging before I made the mod, and noticed that the van was still taking a full 16 amps in charge right up to 95% state of charge, so I set the charge profile on the brusa to stop the brusa charger at 93% state of charge. It is all working very well and consistently.

I`ve also taken a short 5 minute video of it working but cant upload it here as the file is too big.

youtube video of brusa working fitted to the van here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFlXDa24csU

Anthony.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

that's very cool 

Have you found the e-NV200 service manuals anywhere? I know is fundamentally the same as a Leaf but some of the differences are interesting.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi kevin,

i havent got a service manual.
I have got an owners manual on pdf file that nissan kindly emailed me as I didnt have the owners pack in the van when i purchased it.

Id be very interested in getting a copy if you have one on file. Id gladly email you the owners manual if you need it.

Thanks for your kind comment about the van, much appreciated.

Best regards,
Anthony.


----------



## Paquito4444 (Oct 12, 2021)

glyndwr1998 said:


> hi kevin,
> 
> i havent got a service manual.
> I have got an owners manual on pdf file that nissan kindly emailed me as I didnt have the owners pack in the van when i purchased it.
> ...


Hi Anthony,
I hope your son, your family and yourself get better.​Do you think you might kindly share that owner's manual.​Thank you in advance for your attention and have a nice continuation.​


----------



## Paquito4444 (Oct 12, 2021)

glyndwr1998 said:


> hi kevin,
> 
> i havent got a service manual.
> I have got an owners manual on pdf file that nissan kindly emailed me as I didnt have the owners pack in the van when i purchased it.
> ...


Hi Anthony,
I hope your son, your family and yourself get better.​Do you think you might kindly share that owner's manual.​Excuse please all my English.​Thank you in advance for your attention and have a nice continuation.​


----------

